# תכול/תכולת



## airelibre

Is the any difference between the two words? Whether in meaning, formality, or rarity.


----------



## Drink

You mean "light blue"? If so, then תכול is masculine and תכולת is the feminine construct.


----------



## airelibre

But there is צבע תכולת and there it's not a construct, right?


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> But there is צבע תכולת and there it's not a construct, right?


There are תכול/תכולה like אדום/אדומה.
תכולת עיניים is construct.
There's also תכלת in the neighborhood, a noun.


----------



## Drink

airelibre said:


> But there is צבע תכולת and there it's not a construct, right?



Maybe you confused it with תְּכֵלֶת, which is the Biblically prescribed color for the blue thread of the tzitzit. Today, Morfix defines it as "pale blue".


----------



## airelibre

On Wikipedia it says first צבע תכלת and then also תכול.


----------



## amikama

צבע תכלת is סמיכות and means "color of light blue".
תכול is an adjective.


----------



## airelibre

amikama said:


> צבע תכלת is סמיכות and means "color of light blue".
> תכול is an adjective.


So תכלת is a noun? Is it the above-mentioned tekhelet? I swear I have heard tekholet before... (before I even knew תכול also exists)


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> צבע תכלת is סמיכות and means "color of light blue".
> תכול is an adjective.



According to Morfix, תכול is also a noun and it even gives two forms of it: תָּכֹל and תְּכוֹל. Are these used?


----------



## amikama

airelibre said:


> So תכלת is a noun? Is it the above-mentioned tekhelet? I swear I have heard tekholet before... (before I even knew תכול also exists)


Yes to the two questions. As for tekholet, I don't think it exists (at least not as standalone word).


----------



## airelibre

amikama said:


> Yes to the two questions. As for tekholet, I don't think it exists (at least not as standalone word).


Thank you!


----------



## arielipi

Maybe you mean techulat?


----------



## Albert Schlef

origumi said:


> There are תכול/תכולה like אדום/אדומה.
> There's also תכלת in the neighborhood, a noun.



Why aren't there also the nouns ירקת, צהבת, כחלת, שחרת, לבנת, etc.? (of course, I'm referring to colors, not to maladies.) Why is תכלת the exception?


----------



## arielipi

ירוק אדום כחול חום ורוד וכיו"ב


----------



## Drink

Albert Schlef said:


> Why aren't there also the nouns ירקת, צהבת, כחלת, שחרת, לבנת, etc.? (of course, I'm referring to colors, not to maladies.) Why is תכלת the exception?



I think because תכול was created _from_ תכלת, which occurs in the Bible.


----------



## origumi

Just remember that biblical תכלת is not necessarily the color that holds this name today, of the sky in a sunny day.

http://www.haaretz.co.il/magazine/the-edge/1.1922913
http://www.calcalist.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3524269,00.html
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/צבעים_במקרא#.D7.AA.D6.B0.D6.BC.D7.9B.D6.B5.D7.9C.D6.B6.D7.AA


----------



## hadronic

arielipi said:


> ירוק אדום כחול חום ורוד וכיו"ב



That wasn't the question. The question is, why can't we produce color _nouns _in the same ktelet pattern as tkhelet : ts'hevet, y'reket, l'venet, k'khelet...

Generally speaking, that mishkal seems to be pretty rare. I can think of פקעת (pka'at), כוורת (kveret), but not many more...


----------



## Drink

hadronic said:


> That wasn't the question. The question is, why can't we produce color _nouns _in the same ktelet pattern as tkhelet : ts'hevet, y'reket, l'venet, k'khelet...
> 
> Generally speaking, that mishkal seems to be pretty rare. I can think of פקעת (pka'at), כוורת (kveret), but not many more...



כוורת is a different mishkal: כַּוֶּרֶת (notice the dagesh and the segol rather than tsere on the vav).


----------



## hadronic

Oh gosh, you're right... I always learnt kveret ... typo in my book


----------

